# فين الخطاء ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ياريت الكل يشارك ونتبادل الخبرات



## im alive (22 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
انا عاوز اعمل هذا التصميم على الارت كام 










مرفق فى اخر الموضوع ملف اتوكاد فية المقاسات وكل التفاصيل 

هل هذة الطريقة الصحيحة لعمل هذا الشكل وكيف يمكن حساب زاوية القوس arc 





بعد الانتهاء من عمل الشكل المرفق بلصور بالاعلى 

قمت باختيار المربعات لتفيذها على القوس 





والنتيجة خطاء طبعا لان فى مربعات بارزة والصحيح والمطلوب ان تكون كل المربعات غاطسة 





المطلوب عمل هذة المربعات غاطسة 1 او 2 مم على الاكثر كما بلشكل النهائى فى الصورة الاولى 

ارجو معرفة اين الخطاء وما هى الطريقة الصحيحة لتنفيذ هذا الشكل بدقة عالية والنتيجة المطلوبة 

بالله عليكم حد يعبرنى المرة دى مش كل مرة تنفضولى :73::9:


:81::81:


----------



## الزير911 (22 فبراير 2012)

بتصور حلك بسيط جرب اعمل الزاويه بالسالب مش بالموجب يعني القوس للاسفل مش للاعلى


----------



## خالد الاقرع (22 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم

اخي الحبيب 
بالبداية ارجو منك الانتباه لكلامي جيدا

اخي هذه الطريقة غير صحيحة نهائيا
لدي سؤال
هل ترغب بتفيذ هذا الشكل ام تريد تصميمه فقط
اذا كنت تريد طريقة التصميم هذا شيء اخر
لكن اذا اردت تنفيذه على الماكينة 
احذر يا عزيزي سوف تكسر الماكينة للاسف
انا اعتذر منك لنني لم البي طلبك في الموضوع السابق لنني لم ادخل الى المنتدى منذ فتره
طبعا انا انتظر جوابك
على سؤالي
تحياتي

​


----------



## im alive (22 فبراير 2012)

اريد تنفيذة على رواتر cnc والروتر يعمل ببرنامج ارت كام


----------



## خالد الاقرع (22 فبراير 2012)

اخي الحبيب 
يجب ان اضع لك شرح لهذه التصميم
لكن ليس اليوم 
ان شاء الله غدا او بعد غذ لنني اعاني مع الحاسوب والنت للاسف​


----------



## im alive (22 فبراير 2012)

الف شكر يا اخ خالد 

وبصراحة كلامك بحاول افهمة يعنى اية 

​*هل ترغب بتفيذ هذا الشكل ام تريد تصميمه فقط
اذا كنت تريد طريقة التصميم هذا شيء اخر
لكن اذا اردت تنفيذه على الماكينة 
احذر يا عزيزي سوف تكسر الماكينة للاسف


على حد علمى عند عمل التصميم واختيار التولز المناسبة ستقوم الماكينة بعمل هذا التصميم طالما فى حدود وخصائص الروتر
*


----------



## خالد الاقرع (22 فبراير 2012)

لا يا اخي 

انا اقصد طريقة الرسم اذا كانت بهذه الطريقة التي وضعت انت 
كان الله بعون الماكينة سوف تذمر
طريقة تصميم هذا الشكل تختلف كليا عن طريقتك يا عزيز

والمهم في الموضوع ليس تصميم واحد انت بحاجة الى اثنين يا اخي


على كل حال اذا احببت ان اعمل لك شرح انا جاهز واذا لم تريد انا تحت امرك

ارجو الرد 
​


----------



## im alive (23 فبراير 2012)

خالد الاقرع قال:


> لا يا اخي
> 
> انا اقصد طريقة الرسم اذا كانت بهذه الطريقة التي وضعت انت
> كان الله بعون الماكينة سوف تذمر
> ...




اة كدة انا فهمت قصدك معلش هتعبك معايا يا اخ خالد وانا محتاج الشرح طبعا وفى اسرع وقت لو امكن ويبقا جزاك الله خيرا 

والف شكر مقدما


----------



## يامن منير (15 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الأخ im alive
هل توصلت الى حل أم ترك الموضوع بدون حل
للإفادة


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (15 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخي الفاضل بالنسبة للجزء المستقيم اللذي ارتفاعه 20 لا يعنينا في شي المهم هو الجزء الملفوف والمحفور فوق وهو الباقي من 33 يعني 13

هل الشكل المرفق هو الذي تريد أن تنفذه ارجو الاطلاع واخباري هل هذا طلبك أم لا

مشاهدة المرفق 85360


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (16 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (18 نوفمبر 2012)

يعني ماحدش شاف الصوره ولا رد يبدو ان الموضوع اتنسى


----------



## اختصاصي تكييف (18 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن نعــرف كيف عملت التصميم ؟؟
شكرا


----------



## داود بن داود (18 نوفمبر 2012)

*أي خدمه يامحترم*

أي خدمه يامحترم
مشاهدة المرفق v-relief.zip


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (19 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هي هي نفس الطريقة التي شرحها الأخ صاحب الموضوع ولكن مره باستخدام الكيرف الدائري ومره باستخدام الشكل الهرمي

لكن الخطوه المهمه هي ضرورة عمل هذا الشغل على مراحل 

أولا خشن باستخدام ريشه عريضه واختيار عمق هبوط الريشه بسيط وذلك لتحضير سطح الشغله وعمل الكيرف الرئيسي لتشكيل السطح العلوي 

ثانيا عمل الحفر الخاص بالزركشة الدقيقه إما بالحفر الدائري او الهرمي باستخدام الطرح من السطح واختيار الزاوية التي تعطي الشكل المطلوب


----------



## أبو عبده (19 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخى الكريم يمكن تنفيذ هذا العمل بالـ 2d وهذا يقتصر فى وقت تشغيل الماكينة او الـ 3 d وهذا ياخذ وقت اطول فى تشغيل الماكينة


----------

